# Midde of check bone cracking, common?



## pood (Feb 24, 2006)

About for the last year, middle of my chest bone (not sure what it's called, located between my 2 pecs and runs down the middle), has this cracking sound and when I'm straightening my back, I hear this crack.

And it is espically noticeable when I'm benching, sometimes it actually hurts.

so, I saw a my physician and he said it was common for people that lifted weights....got some x-rays and he said it was fine...but just recently, I got a cold and after a heavy cought, it seems to be hurting rather than the usual cracking when I'm straightening my back.

Anyone else have this, or know what it is? What exactly is the bone called anyways. I'm affraid it might be worse, like maybe lung cancer or something because once in a while, I can't get a full capacitiy of through my lungs...but not really shortness of breath because once i start excercising, it's fine. No family history of lung cancer. and I don't smoke.

One more thing, I got a neck injury 3 years ago from sparring BJJ and went to the chiropractor..noticed that when I stretch my neck to the right, I get the same pain at that bone.

thanks, i hope one of you guys knows what this is because I'd love to get back to lifting


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 24, 2006)

My chest sometimes pops when I get a good scapular retraction, hasn't affected me.


----------



## katt (Feb 24, 2006)

I did the same thing about 2 years ago, when I was doing a "heavier than normal" set of DB flyes... I'm thinking I may have separated or cracked the cartilage and it did hurt to breath. But, it just took time to heaL, everything is fine, but I do notice a "cracking" noise when I first start my chest workouts on my first set..... 

I would say if it keeps hurting - go back to the doctor!


----------



## pood (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeah, I've noticed that if I keep a good posture throughout the day, it doesn't do the cracking.

Well, good thing, I'm not the only person taht has this and my doc isn't pulling answers out of his ass.


----------



## fufu (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeah my sternum cracks sometimes.


----------



## ironman512 (Feb 25, 2006)

u guys sure thats ok


----------



## MyK (Feb 25, 2006)

mine does too


----------



## katt (Feb 27, 2006)

IMO - I think as long as I don't have any pain, just cracking, I don't worry about it.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Feb 27, 2006)

if it hurts, get it checked out bro.
onlyu thing that cracks for me is my back.


----------

